# Woodpecker Tremolo



## TomShadow (Nov 6, 2019)

Love this pedal, works great and very responsive! I must get better at keeping my wires short.
Any suggestions on how to tidy up or keep those long transistors safe? Is there any negative effect in exposing those transistor leads? I've seen some people use plastic insulation on them.

Also, can anyone suggest some good songs I can learn that use this effect?
Thanks y'all


----------



## zgrav (Nov 6, 2019)

you can trim the transistor leads to make them shorter


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 6, 2019)

I used mine when I was in a one off Blondie cover band for Halloween one year.  I emulated the bass synth parts in heart of glass. Guitar→Compressor→synth pedal or fuzz/distortion→phase/flange→tremolo (full depth)→amp. It's the raddest faux synth bass for that bop bop bop bop chop.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I used mine when I was in a one off Blondie cover band for Halloween one year.  I emulated the bass synth parts in heart of glass. Guitar→Compressor→synth pedal or fuzz/distortion→phase/flange→tremolo (full depth)→amp. It's the raddest faux synth bass for that bop bop bop bop chop.


Wow! Nice


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 6, 2019)

Also, it looks great!

Of the top of my head, maybe also the intro to "7 and 7 is" by the band Love. Idk. It's not a super useable trem but it sounds oh so good at certain times. It really shines doing those faux synth parts. Hardest part is getting the rest of the band to keep time with it though. Haha


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 6, 2019)

Spacemen 3/Spiritualized and the vox repeat percussion (which this pedal is a clone of) go hand in hand.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Also, it looks great!
> 
> Of the top of my head, maybe also the intro to "7 and 7 is" by the band Love. Idk. It's not a super useable trem but it sounds oh so good at certain times. It really shines doing those faux synth parts. Hardest part is getting the rest of the band to keep time with it though. Haha



Thank you. 
That's a good one. Saw Andy on Tone report do "I put a spell on you" intro with this pedal, which got me excited


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Also, it looks great!
> 
> Of the top of my head, maybe also the intro to "7 and 7 is" by the band Love. Idk. It's not a super useable trem but it sounds oh so good at certain times. It really shines doing those faux synth parts. Hardest part is getting the rest of the band to keep time with it though. Haha



Also I LOVE Love.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 6, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Spacemen 3 and the vox repeat percussion (which this pedal is a clone of) go hand in hand.



Ha ha that's Intense ?


----------



## Dali (Nov 6, 2019)

Out of curiosity, where did you get your 2N6027 ?


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 6, 2019)

Dali said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you get your 2N6027 ?


I got my 2N6027s and PF5102s from Small Bear Electronics.


----------



## Barry (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 27, 2019)

I like this pedal always On, with mid-depth, fast-rate. Great for some vintage rock and clean tone.


----------

